# The world ends on Saturday



## Blaziking the God General (May 14, 2011)

I think it's rather inconvenient since I have finals in about a month.


----------



## MentheLapin (May 14, 2011)

But then we won't be able to hear the new Lady Gaga album! D:

But seriously, the gay pride movement is a sign of the end? I thought it was a sign of progress...


----------



## spaekle (May 14, 2011)

Oh lol, it's that crazy dude who's already been wrong once. 

The fact that I've actually seen billboards for this shit is kind of worrisome.

EDIT:



> "So too is the gay pride movement. It was sent by God as a sign of the end."


GAY PEOPLE: HARBINGERS OF THE APOCALYPSE


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 14, 2011)

Apparently the fifth horseman of the apocalypse rides a unicorn, _if you catch my drift__._


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2011)

Hmm, so, does this mean that I get next Saturday off?


----------



## Ruby (May 14, 2011)

I'll tell you what it means.  It means my birthday is ruined.


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2011)

Ruby said:


> I'll tell you what it means. It means my birthday is ruined.


 
Well, we'll be sure to celebrate on Friday instead? It should be pretty epic then... It will be the end of the world party and Ruby's birthday... not that the two events are related. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Ruby (May 14, 2011)

Unrelated, but equally important.


----------



## surskitty (May 14, 2011)

I've seen a lot of billboards for this.  The resolution is atrocious.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 14, 2011)

I've had two religious groups knocking on my door and trying to convert us already. :( 




> "So too is the gay pride movement. It was sent by God as a sign of the end."


Wait if God sent the gay pride movement, does it mean that _God approves of the gay pride movement_???


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 14, 2011)

I approve of the above interpretation.

When people become accepting of the gays, the world will end.
This means gay people have about a week to enjoy their pride.
...
Dammit, God, you little tricker you!


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2011)

So on Friday we need to make a "The World is Ending/Ruby's Birthday/Gay Pride Party" so we can go out in style.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 14, 2011)

> He says the world will end on 21 May, because that will be 722,500 days from 1 April AD33, which he believes was the day of the Crucifixion. The figure of 722,500 is important because you get it by multiplying three holy numbers (five, 10 and 17) together twice.


How arbitrary can this possibly be? I don't care what the significance of those three numbers are; if they're so biblically significant, then why didn't the world end 850 days (what you get when you multiply those three number together once) after the Crucifixion?

And what determines that the _multiplication_ of those numbers is what gives you the doomsday date? Why not the addition, the subtraction, the _natural log of the sum of those numbers times 5?_ So, so arbitrary, and people honestly believe these little patterns?

Really. I wish people would think logically, instead of picking up random little details that are mildly coincidental and going OMG WOW THE WORLD'S GOING TO END BECAUSE THIS NUMBER EQUALS THAT NUMBER TIMES THE NUMBER'S FRIEND DIVIDED BY RELIGION.


----------



## RosesBones (May 15, 2011)

Screw the end of the world. I'm going to a certain event about a week after this is supposedly going to happen, and I will be VERY VERY ANGRY if I am denied this event.

All joking aside, I find it both extremely hilarious and scary that there are actually billboards for this.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 15, 2011)

Two days before my exams? I won't bother revising then. Thanks, gay people :D

Also,



> He says    the world will end on 21 May, because that will be 722,500 days from *1 April*    AD33


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 15, 2011)

> Apparently the fifth horseman of the apocalypse rides a unicorn, _if you catch my drift__._


Blastoise you make my day.


----------



## Lili (May 15, 2011)

WELL LOoKS LIKE I HAVE TO CRAM IN AS MUCH UNPROTECTED SEX AS I CAN THIS WEEK


----------



## Tailsy (May 15, 2011)

That's fine. My rocketship to Pigfarts is almost done, anyway.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 15, 2011)

can we do some extra gay-ing so the world ends on friday and I don't have to hand in my essay?


----------



## Tailsy (May 15, 2011)

uv, all you had to do was ask, babe...


----------



## Flazeah (May 15, 2011)

This is a bit of a rip-off; I have another exam before then. Oh well - at least "Mr _Camp_ing" doesn't have to live with that surname any more, seeing as us queers are so inconvenient to him.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 15, 2011)

surskitty said:


> uv, all you had to do was ask, babe...


hey gurl when did you get so fiiiine


----------



## Abwayax (May 15, 2011)

Sorry to burst your bubbles, but Isaac Newton says the world will end in 2060. I think Newton has more gravitas than this guy.


----------



## Inept At Normal (May 15, 2011)

Crap. This might ruin my _entire week_.


----------



## Automata heart (May 15, 2011)

Well lovely. and thats the day of a antiques fair i've been looking froward to for weeks.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 15, 2011)

Adrian Malacoda said:


> I think Newton has more gravitas


I see what you did there


----------



## Autumn (May 15, 2011)

i'm going to be at a party that my best friend is hosting and pretty much our entire posse of friends will be there. plus her boyfriend, whom she hasn't seen in a while.

tbh the world ending on saturday would be pretty sweet


----------



## Mendatt (May 15, 2011)

Adrian Malacoda said:


> Sorry to burst your bubbles, but Isaac Newton says the world will end in 2060. I think Newton has more gravitas than this guy.


Don't begrudge them their sarcasm.


----------



## H-land (May 15, 2011)

What a total load of crock!
Who could believe this poppycock
When e'en the Mayans say we've yet
'till next December. So forget
This man who's so full of bologna.
It's quite clear that he's a phony.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 15, 2011)

Wait a second, is next Saturday the end of the world or Jesus Comes to Earth and Takes All Christians to Heaven day? Because if it's the second, I think we need to do more gaying. A lot more gaying.  



Rose99280 said:


> Screw the end of the world. I'm going to a certain event about a week after this is supposedly going to happen, and I will be VERY VERY ANGRY if I am denied this event.


Oh snap a TCoDer who lives near me???!!! WHAT IS THIS MADNESS


----------



## spaekle (May 15, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Wait a second, is next Saturday the end of the world or Jesus Comes to Earth and Takes All Christians to Heaven day?


May 21 is supposed to be the rapture and October 21 the end of the world. 

At least I get  five months of less traffic before everything goes to shit. ¯\(°_0)/¯


----------



## Tarvos (May 15, 2011)

It's been doing that all the time. I think the end has come and gone a long time ago...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 15, 2011)

Can someone delay this for a couple of weeks/months?

It's just, I really want to know what the new Pokemon game is going to be.


----------



## Lili (May 16, 2011)

I actually have a little plan just in case it really does happen xD

- Tell crush I like him
- Get my best friend to finally say "I love you" back to me, as she hates doing this
- Get back on Facebook just to continuously RickRoll my friends
- Spend as much time as I can with mother
- MY LITTLE PONY MARATHON


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 16, 2011)

B... But... if the world ends Saturday, then we won't be around to see the world end in 2012!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 16, 2011)

Spaekle said:


> May 21 is supposed to be the rapture and October 21 the end of the world.


Huh. So that means I still have time to do a My Little Pony marathon I actually have about 5 more months of being alive and stuff.


----------



## BlackTitress (May 18, 2011)

Nuuu! The world can't end then! My birthday is the day after! And TWEWY 2 hasn't come out yet!!


----------



## DarkAura (May 18, 2011)

I don't believe in this. I only believe what the Mayans said ,"something big will happen on the winter solstice (dec.21 for the uneducated folks) in 2012." After all, they predicted the 9\11 attack. 

Notice how they said something big would happen? they never said anything bad. infact, it could be the...cure for cancer, for all I know. it could even be that gas prices will unexpectedly low down to $0.50!!!

I am NOT gonna let the world end on May 21....exactly 2 months after the spring eqinox....and the day i'm moving.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 18, 2011)

The mayan calendar ended on 21-12-2012, which most people interpret as meaning the end of the world. Guess what the mayans thought happened at the end of their calendar? Nothing. They held a celebration and started a new calendar.


----------



## Squirrel (May 18, 2011)

But... it's pirate weekend at fair(e)! They could have at least been nice enough to let it end on Monday....


----------



## Thorne (May 18, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> But... it's pirate weekend at fair(e)! They could have at least been nice enough to let it end on Monday....





Squirrel said:


> But... it's pirate weekend at fair(e)!





Squirrel said:


> pirate weekend





Squirrel said:


> *pirate*


GUYS I JUST FIGURED IT OUT

PIRATES WILL END THE WORLD

IT'S A CONSPIRACY


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 18, 2011)

*THE PIRATES ARE WORKING WITH THE HOMOSEXUALS TO OVERTHROW SOCIETY*


----------



## Solstice (May 18, 2011)

Someone in Wal-Mart said they were going to get drunk sometime before Saturday, and that it's 'Judgement Day'.


----------



## Palamon (May 19, 2011)

It's just a hoax. I don't believe any of it.


----------



## Dannichu (May 19, 2011)

It's okay because my final exam - aka the last thing I ever have to do at uni except graduate - is tomorrow (2-4 pm! Send me good thoughts!), and after that I have plans to get _completely wasted_ so I'll very probably not be conscious for it.


----------



## opaltiger (May 19, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> It's okay because my final exam(/the last thing I ever have to do at uni except graduate) ever is tomorrow, and after that I have plans to get _completely wasted_ so I'll very probably not be conscious for it.


Drink Monopoly, I assume.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 19, 2011)

My friend's brother's friend is legitimately terrified for Saturday because his father legitimately believes in this and is scaring his kids. I feel bad for the kids. =/


----------



## Aethelstan (May 19, 2011)

Palamon said:


> It's just a hoax. I don't believe any of it.


Oh no, I'm pretty sure it's not intended as a hoax. The person who came up with it seems to legitimately believe it's going to happen. Not that this fact authenticates anything.


----------



## Dannichu (May 20, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Drink Monopoly, I assume.


Actually, probably not, since it's also Will's birthday, and _not_ playing Monopoly would be a good present, because I always end up beating him :p
Drink Pictionary (we have Pictionary now!) could be fun, though...

Also, since Rachel and I have plans to do nothing but sit around watching Doctor Who for the next month or so (although we've only got the specials and S5 to go, so we'll probably be done in a matter of days), I think some kind of Doctor Who drinking game might be in order, too. Oooh, maybe I could get her drunk enough to watch SJA with me, too! But best not get my hopes up.

And this is assuming we're not all dead/raptured by then, of course.


----------



## Harlequin (May 20, 2011)

drink monopoly is a thing _what why do i not know this

_Dannichu and opaltiger I demand you induct me into the ways and vagaries of drink Monopoly.


----------



## Dannichu (May 20, 2011)

There are drinking variations of _every_ game! You just need to use your imagination. This is the best drink Monopoly the internet seems to offer.

I also want _so_ badly to play this.

My sister invented the Brian Cox drinking game, where you:
1. Watch a Brian Cox documentary (works best with Wonders of the Universe)
2. Have a drink when he looks soulfully across a beautiful landscape and/or says a really big number
3. Be very drunk very quickly

(I did not mean to totally derail the conversation, I swear)


----------



## Aethelstan (May 20, 2011)

Ooh, new drinking game! Every time we explode and die, we take a drin...


----------



## Harlequin (May 20, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> There are drinking variations of _every_ game! You just need to use your imagination. This is the best drink Monopoly the internet seems to offer.
> 
> I also want _so_ badly to play this.
> 
> ...


This sounds brutal and awesome (re: Monopoly) and I think that I shall be demanding a game of it soon. Perhaps on my birthday, when I shall be demanding all sorts of ridiculously and absurd things.

Have you ever played Wisest Wizard? It's a brutal game, truly, but _hilarious_ (there are _boss fights_ and drinks are like, _elixirs_ and stuff!). Also I assume you already know of Ring of Fire (aka Kings of Beers in some places)? IF NOT, PLAY IT because it is fun :D


----------



## Not Meowth (May 20, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> There are drinking variations of _every_ game! You just need to use your imagination. This is the best drink Monopoly the internet seems to offer.





> If a player lands on a property that is un-owned and wants to purchase it, he may pay the bank the purchase price and obtain the property, but must also take as many drinks as are equal to the first digit of the purchase price.


So you need to drink more for Old Kent Road and Whitechapel than for Mayfair? That seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## Harlequin (May 20, 2011)

That might be designed to get you drunk a lot faster. If you're drinking more for the earlier properties, properties which you'll be buying early on in the game, you drink more a lot faster. That's one of the points of drinking games!


----------



## Not Meowth (May 20, 2011)

But all the blue and pink (and maybe orange too, I forget some of the prices) properties can be bought for five drinks less, and they're all ones you'd be buying pretty early! Plus Old Kent Road is placed such that it's impossible to land on it with your first throw, so you can't even buy it on your first go round the board.


----------



## Harlequin (May 20, 2011)

I guess! But the only other way I can think of involves assigning each colour a number, and then you have to like, _remember them_! This way you get told how much to drink every time.


----------



## Tailsy (May 20, 2011)

... I thought you weren't allowed to buy properties your first trip around the board, anyway? Or is that a niche rule only supported by some families to prevent stabbings over who monopolised the railways?


----------



## Lili (May 20, 2011)

Alright, so I didn't get done what I wanted to do _just in case_ the world ends tomorrow.  Well, I screamed, "I'M IN LOVE WITH A SOUSAPHONE PLAYER" during a rally today, but I'm pretty sure no one except my friend heard it as everyone was screaming their heads off.  So I sorta came out about liking my crush.  :/


----------



## Harlequin (May 20, 2011)

surskitty said:


> ... I thought you weren't allowed to buy properties your first trip around the board, anyway? Or is that a niche rule only supported by some families to prevent stabbings over who monopolised the railways?


Well, we always play it as you can't buy anything until you've gone around once, but to be honest my family never actually plays games with the proper rules... anyone who's ever played a game of Risk with us is always left feeling extremely cheated and unhappy because of how we've butchered the rules.


----------



## nastypass (May 21, 2011)

regardless of whether or not the rapture does in fact occur tomorrow, I am going to blast this out of every window in my house


----------



## spaekle (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys, if anyone knows a christian who'd be willing to give me their credit card number before this whole rapture thing tomorrow I'd really appreciate it. I just really want a 3DS before OoT3D comes out.


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 21, 2011)

Oh my God we were talking/joking about this today.



> "I have two parties to go to tomorrow!"
> "I have to graduate the day after tomorrow!"
> "My birthday is on Monday, and I'm living to be 15, goddammit!"
> "I'm getting laid on Sunday, so the world had _better not end_!"


----------



## Solstice (May 21, 2011)

Good luck all, today the world supposively ends.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 21, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Good luck all, today the world supposively ends.


Not for me!

Which time zone does the rapture start at anyway? I know it's at 6:00, but 6:00 in Hawaii is very different than 6:00 in England.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 21, 2011)

Maybe it always starts at 6:00 local time. So you have lots of little mini-raptures.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 21, 2011)

Well, according to my calculations, the rapture should have came about an hour ago for people in Kiribati (GMT +14, currently 7:51 pm at time of posting). 

Anyhow, New Zealand should go down in about 7 more minutes. 

This is extremely anticlimactic :(  Shouldn't God send more gay parades so that we actually can feel the rapture coming?


----------



## spaekle (May 21, 2011)

No earthquakes in New Zealand yet. 

Come at me, God!


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

The world didn't end in New Zealand? So...then it won't end anywhere? Are we safe?


----------



## ultraviolet (May 21, 2011)

I love how the rapture arbitrarily starts 'wherever it is 6pm, going through the timezones'. as if the rapture would just go across earth in accordance to _timezones_.


----------



## Green (May 21, 2011)

i've been going on facebook informing people about the velocirapture and drooling over this t-shirt.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 21, 2011)

Palamon said:


> The world didn't end in New Zealand? So...then it won't end anywhere? Are we safe?


you guuuuuys you're not being gay enough :C


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 21, 2011)

Oh maaaan but I'm being gay! I mean like just five minutes ago I was kissing my girlfriend how is that not gay enough


----------



## Whirlpool (May 21, 2011)

...didn't they say 6:00 EST?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 21, 2011)

Mayans: *hurr hurr*


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

Meowth said:


> you guuuuuys you're not being gay enough :C


I'm a girl. I can't be gay.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

Sure you can! Go find a chick to gay it up with!


----------



## Harlequin (May 21, 2011)

Palamon said:


> I'm a girl. I can't be gay.


Of course you can. There are gay women, we just usually call them "lesbians".


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

Oh. Yeah, I knew that. I'll think about it.


----------



## Silver (May 21, 2011)

I heard the radio station I listen to say that if the world doesn't end today they're going to call this person who started it all on Monday. That's going to be fun to listen to :)


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## spaekle (May 21, 2011)

Maniac Panic said:


> I heard the radio station I listen to say that if the world doesn't end today they're going to call this person who started it all on Monday. That's going to be fun to listen to :)


lol his website's been down since it became obvious the rapture wasn't happening. 

In other news, it's the first beautiful day in forever here at 12:08 PM!


----------



## Zero Moment (May 21, 2011)

I bet that if the world /does/ end today, it will be because of an alien invasion.


----------



## Autumn (May 21, 2011)

I'm going to be at my crush's house partying it up with her and our entire posse of friends.

As I wrote to her earlier, "there's no place i'd rather be on doomsday than at your place partying with our posse. :D"


----------



## Silver (May 21, 2011)

Spaekle said:


> lol his website's been down since it became obvious the rapture wasn't happening.


His Facebook is still up :3 He even put something on it saying "May 21 is still ongoing. Please be paitient." I love watching his page become spammed.


----------



## bulbasaur (May 21, 2011)

There's still 17 and a half hours until the day is over in every timezone. Isreal still has 4 and a half hours left. The day's not over yet.

But I put more stock into 2012 than I put into this.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 21, 2011)

I'm debating whether or not to broach the subject of 'intimacy' with my girlfriend! Better choose quick Jess, you've only got twenty minutes left!


----------



## Aletheia (May 21, 2011)

Ashton van Helsing said:


> The world ends today, and I'm stuck at home. fml


I feel your pain. I don't even have any tea...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 21, 2011)

I'm a wuss :(
I can't work up the nerve. Not that there's enough time left anyway.


----------



## Dannichu (May 21, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> This sounds brutal and awesome (re: Monopoly) and I think that I shall be demanding a game of it soon. Perhaps on my birthday, when I shall be demanding all sorts of ridiculously and absurd things.
> 
> Have you ever played Wisest Wizard? It's a brutal game, truly, but _hilarious_ (there are _boss fights_ and drinks are like, _elixirs_ and stuff!). Also I assume you already know of Ring of Fire (aka Kings of Beers in some places)? IF NOT, PLAY IT because it is fun :D


You SHOULD. And I've not played Wisest Wizard, I shall have to look it up (I still have lots of gin left over :D), and of course I _love_ Ring of Fire. Although perhaps I've never had to be the one to drink the dirty pint at the end XD



surskitty said:


> ... I thought you weren't allowed to buy properties your first trip around the board, anyway? Or is that a niche rule only supported by some families to prevent stabbings over who monopolised the railways?


With my housemates, we play it where you can buy a property whenever (if we want a quick game, we make it so, when someone lands on a property, it _has_ to be bought, so if the person landing doesn't want it, the other players can bid for it - I've bought Piccadilly Circus for £5 before!), all tax money goes into the middle of the board and the next person to land on Free Parking gets it, if you roll doubles three times in a row, you go to jail, and landing _on_ Go gets you £400. Which are the rules I don't think people normally play by.

An hour till Doctor Who's on. If the world could not end till then, that'd be grand.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> With my housemates, we play it where you can buy a property whenever (if we want a quick game, we make it so, when someone lands on a property, it _has_ to be bought, so if the person landing doesn't want it, the other players can bid for it - I've bought Piccadilly Circus for £5 before!), all tax money goes into the middle of the board and the next person to land on Free Parking gets it, if you roll doubles three times in a row, you go to jail, and landing _on_ Go gets you £400. Which are the rules I don't think people normally play by.


The first rule I've never heard of, but just about everything else is a common house rule or an official variant, at least here in the states. In fact, the rolling doubles three times in a row landing you in jail rule is official AFAIK.

I heard that the Rapture starts at 6 PM, but what time zone that means, I've no clue.


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

My mom woke me up at 10:00 to tell me, "Guess what?  We're not dead! :D"  And to think, last week I was sorta freaking out about this :p


----------



## Aletheia (May 21, 2011)

Storm said:


> I heard that the Rapture starts at 6 PM, but what time zone that means, I've no clue.


As has been stated before, it's 6 PM in whatever time zone you're in. You know, because God likes to keep things orderly.


----------



## Aisling (May 21, 2011)

Well, I made it through graduation okay and got to hug my best friend/painfully one-sided love interest without too much of a struggle (he is averse to hugs but TOO BAD for him today) so I'm pretty okay with whatever the world decides to do today. Not that anything will happen.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

Guys, we haven't heard from uv recently. *le gasp* _Could this mean that she's been rapture'd?_

And don't tell me she's asleep/just waking up because it's anywhere from 2:36 to 7:06 am right now!


----------



## opaltiger (May 21, 2011)

No sorry she was on IRC earlier. :D Also I spoke to my mother this morning.


----------



## Tailsy (May 21, 2011)

GMTers are fine, since it's currently coming up for 9PM.


----------



## Phantom (May 21, 2011)

I totally had a Schrodinger's cat moment when I woke up... I couldn't see outside, and there was no light.... the condition of the world was in flux... until I checked facebook.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

But I was promised the rapture!

=(((((((

Why would this man with ridiculous math lie to us?


----------



## M&F (May 21, 2011)

It's the end of the world for the third time this century! Woohoo!

But make sure you don't use up too much energy, because next year there's more!

(which is also bullshit by the way, as well as every "accurate mayan prediction" ever)


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

It is now 6:01 pm EST, and I say: "Where's the kaboom? There was supposed to be an Earth-shattering kaboom!"

All our efforts to gay up the world were for naught.


----------



## Harlequin (May 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> You SHOULD. And I've not played Wisest Wizard, I shall have to look it up (I still have lots of gin left over :D), and of course I _love_ Ring of Fire. Although perhaps I've never had to be the one to drink the dirty pint at the end XD


:D See, the dirty pint at the end can actually be one of the most brutal and disgusting things you've ever experienced. I've flat out refused to drink them before, even after getting the last king, because when there are huge solid bits in it (and no even even added anything solid), something has gone wrong. HORRIBLY WRONG. I also like how you can adapt Ring of Fire so that it doesn't get stale, since after a while the regular rules get boring. We've swapped out some cards for others and added in tons of new rules and stuff, so the game always stays at least a little bit fresh.



> With my housemates, we play it where you can buy a property whenever (if we want a quick game, we make it so, when someone lands on a property, it _has_ to be bought, so if the person landing doesn't want it, the other players can bid for it - I've bought Piccadilly Circus for £5 before!), all tax money goes into the middle of the board and the next person to land on Free Parking gets it, if you roll doubles three times in a row, you go to jail, and landing _on_ Go gets you £400. Which are the rules I don't think people normally play by.


My family plays all but the having to buy a property and £400 for Go! My sister's boyfriend hates playing with us because he's a stickler for the rule book, and because we deviate so badly from the rules he pouts and gets annoyed for the entire night. It's hilarious.


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

And, thus...the world did not end in US.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 21, 2011)

Oh great, now I need to find a way to pay for that yacht I charged to my credit card.

And I'm also going to need a good divorce attorney...


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

It's still 3:58 here in good ol' California.  What would be awesome would be if I went to the baseball game tonight and as soon as someone's about to hit a home run, our lovely home planet to most of us will explode.  Meanwhile, I'll try to gay it up at the game as much as I can, though it would probably end up in my mom's boyfriend getting fired from work if I openly started making out with random chicks.  :/


----------



## Aenrhien (May 21, 2011)

It's 7:40pm and nothing horrible has happened that I know of. So I'm going to have dinner, get drunk and think of how I plan to worm my way out of a serious mess I've gotten myself into involving a guy I like.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 22, 2011)

So this guy had (or maybe has?) followers, and they sold all their worldly possessions in anticipation. My question is _what do they do now_? you know, since nothing seems to have happened.


----------



## Phantom (May 22, 2011)

So the Rapture here was pretty lame, just random tornados.


----------



## Aletheia (May 22, 2011)

The rapture was supposed to be an hour ago. Dammit God, it's not funny if you're an hour late!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 22, 2011)

10:30

Dammit, I'm screwed...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 22, 2011)

I don't _feel_ very dead...

Then again, I don't believe in God, so maybe he just left me alone? Although I haven't seen magical Jesus beams transporting people to heaven either. 

I DON'T THINK WE'VE BEEN GAY ENOUGH


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 22, 2011)

I find it hilarious that the first thing I heard when I turned on the today was... an interview with Michael Stipe, talking about how difficult it was to be gay during the 80's.

_What a perfect coincidence._


----------



## Diz (May 22, 2011)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Tailsy (May 22, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I find it hilarious that the first thing I heard when I turned on the today was... an interview with Michael Stipe, talking about how difficult it was to be gay during the 80's.
> 
> _What a perfect coincidence._


I just went 'aaaaa Michael Stipe!!!' out loud. Such is my love for R.E.M.


----------



## Solstice (May 22, 2011)

We live!

Kai guis, my rapture was freaking EPIC. IT WAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. 

*ragequits*


----------



## Not Meowth (May 22, 2011)

Chief Zackrai said:


> So this guy had (or maybe has?) followers, and they sold all their worldly possessions in anticipation. My question is _what do they do now_? you know, since nothing seems to have happened.


Hopefully get disillusioned and stop believing blatant nonsense. :V


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 22, 2011)

Chief Zackrai said:


> So this guy had (or maybe has?) followers, and they sold all their worldly possessions in anticipation. My question is _what do they do now_? you know, since nothing seems to have happened.


Wait, what? Sold all of their worldly possessions? Why don't I live near one of these people?


----------



## Thorne (May 22, 2011)

Guys have you seen my rapture I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Pwnemon (May 22, 2011)

i'm typing this from hell.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> i'm typing this from hell.


so, what's it like there?


----------



## Pwnemon (May 22, 2011)

it's actually a lot like earth. in fact, i didn't even notice a change. without Mr. Camping telling me, i never would have guessed it was a different place.


----------



## Lili (May 22, 2011)

Chief Zackrai said:


> So this guy had (or maybe has?) followers, and they sold all their worldly possessions in anticipation. My question is _what do they do now_? you know, since nothing seems to have happened.


Wait... What's the point of that again?  Even if the rapture did come, it's not like the people the sold their items to would really get any use out of them.


----------



## Blazie (May 22, 2011)

This amuses me.


----------



## Dannichu (May 22, 2011)

surskitty said:


> I just went 'aaaaa Michael Stipe!!!' out loud. Such is my love for R.E.M.


LOVE THAT MAN.



Harlequin said:


> :D See, the dirty pint at the end can actually be one of the most brutal and disgusting things you've ever experienced. I've flat out refused to drink them before, even after getting the last king, because when there are huge solid bits in it (and no even even added anything solid), something has gone wrong. HORRIBLY WRONG. I also like how you can adapt Ring of Fire so that it doesn't get stale, since after a while the regular rules get boring. We've swapped out some cards for others and added in tons of new rules and stuff, so the game always stays at least a little bit fresh.


We can never remember the rules, so we look them up on the internet, and end up checking a different website every time, which usually offers lots of variation. I've seen people be so, _so_ ill after drinking a pint with semi-solid bits (oh god, one time someone was drinking _Baileys_ and that doesn't play well with other drinks) and I think I'd flat-out have to refuse to drink it, too o.O


----------



## Harlequin (May 23, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> We can never remember the rules, so we look them up on the internet, and end up checking a different website every time, which usually offers lots of variation. I've seen people be so, _so_ ill after drinking a pint with semi-solid bits (oh god, one time someone was drinking _Baileys_ and that doesn't play well with other drinks) and I think I'd flat-out have to refuse to drink it, too o.O


Dirty pints are actually the worst thing ever. Seriously. We've played so much that we remember about three different rulesets now, and we still argue over which one we're actually playing at any given time. xD I have no idea sometimes how there can be actual solid lumps in drinks when _nothing solid ever went in_. It boggles the mind. Sometimes you have to at least have a go at it, but there are other times when you _know_ that even a sip of it is going to make you violently sick, and those are the times I refuse to drink it.

(I haven't been sick from alcohol since August 23 2007, and there's no way I'm ruining that streak for Ring of Fire.)


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2011)

Blazie said:


> This amuses me.


This sort of thing is why mankind sometimes actually rules.


----------



## Automata heart (May 24, 2011)

Meowth said:


> you guuuuuys you're not being gay enough :C


We are plenty gay.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 24, 2011)

I've been gay in at least two senses! Happy and homosexual! :D


----------



## Aobaru (May 25, 2011)

So my family and I were in the car and at exactly 6 PM EST we all held our breath... and nothing. 

Damn, there goes my chance to get rid of my Christian parents. :D


----------

